# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Chimera Tool  ChimeraTool changelog -07/01/2016 – Samsung J2 unlock and Windows 8 boot repair

## mohamed73

8.89.1738 
    New Functions:   
    Samsung 
        Direct Unlock, Read Codes, Read/Write Cert, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Reset FRP, Repair EFS *
            Samsung Galaxy J2 Duos - SM-J200G
            Samsung Galaxy J2 Duos - SM-J200GU
            Samsung Galaxy J2 Duos - SM-J200F
            Samsung Galaxy J2 Duos - SM-J200BT
            Samsung Galaxy J2 - SM-J200Y
            Samsung Galaxy J2 - SM-J200M
            Samsung Galaxy On5 Duos - SM-G550FY
            Samsung Galaxy On5 Duos - SM-G5500 
    (*) New root images will be uploaded soon to be more professional    
        Direct Unlock, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup, Network Repair
            Samsung Galaxy J3 2016 Duos - SM-J3109
            Samsung Galaxy J7 Duos - SM-J7008
            Samsung Galaxy Tab A 8.0 - SM-T357W
            Samsung Galaxy A7 - SM-A700K
            Samsung Galaxy A7 - SM-A700L
            Samsung Galaxy S6 Duos - SM-G9209 
        Direct Unlock, Repair Imei, Download/Flash Firmware, Store/Restore Backup
            Samsung Galaxy Tab E 9.6 - SM-T561M
            Samsung Galaxy Tab E 9.6 - SM-T561Y 
        Added Write Cert Procedure To All Qualcomm Models   
    Microsoft Lumia Windows 8 series phones 
        Added boot repair on Windows 8 phones with single USB cable (dead phones can be repaired from now on)
            RM-820RM-821
            RM-822
            RM-824
            RM-825
            RM-826
            RM-846
            RM-860
            RM-867
            RM-875
            RM-876
            RM-877
            RM-885
            RM-887
            RM-892
            RM-893
            RM-910
            RM-913
            RM-914
            RM-915
            RM-917
            RM-941
            RM-942
            RM-943
            RM-955
            RM-994
            RM-995
            RM-996
            RM-997
            RM-998   
        Reworked read info and sim-lock detection function on all Windows phones     
    Bugfixes: 
        Fixed the software crash while connecting to BlackBerry BlayBook
        Nokia Lumia flashing bugs has been fixed

----------

